# Moving to Gran Canaria



## Snowball76 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi, We are moving to Gran Canaria next year (July2012) after my 16 yr old daughter has finished secondary school, along with my dog.
I have some friends with businesses over there so a job will be sorted, I will be looking for a home to rent so if anyone has any info on renting etc. that would be good prefebly in the south and not in a tourist area.
My main concern is finding a college/school for my daughter, even though she will have finished her education in England she wants to study over there too and speaks fluent spanish so if anyone has any info on how to find out about spanish schools/colleges and how to enrol etc that would be good.

One more thing, has anyone driven/sailed over from the uk, thats what I will be doing because we want to bring the dog. I want to know if thats alot of hassle or not.

Cheers


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Snowball76 said:


> Hi, We are moving to Gran Canaria next year (July2012) after my 16 yr old daughter has finished secondary school, along with my dog.
> I have some friends with businesses over there so a job will be sorted, I will be looking for a home to rent so if anyone has any info on renting etc. that would be good prefebly in the south and not in a tourist area.
> My main concern is finding a college/school for my daughter, even though she will have finished her education in England she wants to study over there too and speaks fluent spanish so if anyone has any info on how to find out about spanish schools/colleges and how to enrol etc that would be good.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

Have you read the Education in Spain sticky? There's lots of useful links and information there. 

To drive/sail you would need to get the Portsmouth/Plymouth to Santander or Bilbao on the northern coast of Spain, drive down to Cadiz (about 11 hours) and then get the Acciona ferry to Las Palmas. I think they run once a week. It would be expensive all told, especially as you will be paying high-season fares, but not especially difficult.


----------



## Snowball76 (Aug 2, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Have you read the Education in Spain sticky? There's lots of useful links and information there.
> 
> To drive/sail you would need to get the Portsmouth/Plymouth to Santander or Bilbao on the northern coast of Spain, drive down to Cadiz (about 11 hours) and then get the Acciona ferry to Las Palmas. I think they run once a week. It would be expensive all told, especially as you will be paying high-season fares, but not especially difficult.



Thanks for that, yeah it is exspensive but I think it will be cheaper than flying a dog over and getting a new car etc. and can I can fill the car up will all of my shoes ha ha.
I will check out the school site

Gracias


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Armas ferries run from Portugal, I am informed that they are quite a lot cheaper.

Regarding your vehicle, you will be aware that it will need to be re registered here, which involves a load of hassle and costs, might be cheaper to sell it in England and put woof on a plane.

Naviera Armas | Naviera Armas

This link may be of assistance when considering schooling

British School of Gran Canaria, Canary Islands (English Schools).

Good luck with your move, Gran Canaria is a beautiful Island and was once my destination for retirement, but then I found the Meridian Isle, however we still visit regularly , only 45 minutes away by plane,

Hepa


----------

